# Cold Weather Gloves



## TB1077 (Dec 26, 2012)

Curious if anyone has any input on good gloves for the field for winter time.  I found a thread here on general use gloves, but nothing in regards to gloves that blend warmth (for temps around and below freezing) and ability to work in them (handle weapons, magazines, operate radios, etc.).


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2012)

SpecOpsShop has a good glove.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/new-combat-glove.13846/


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 26, 2012)

I have yet to find the "right" glove for cold wet weather.  Ideally you want something with natural fibres (ie. deer skin with a wool liner) that can wick moisture away but still hold shape and have a good grip; plus not make you overheat.  I usually carry min. 3 different pairs of gloves and mitts with me.  Sometimes I'll get some cheap stretch gloves with rubber grips on the palm/finger pads, they don't take up much space and you can rotate a couple pairs if they get wet.


----------



## TB1077 (Dec 26, 2012)

SOWT said:


> SpecOpsShop has a good glove.
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/new-combat-glove.13846/



I looked at that thread but at first glance they appeared to be more of a mild climate tactical glove.  I think you have some, so how are they in colder weather for you?  I'll look into them for sure though.  Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2012)

TB1077 said:


> I looked at that thread but at first glance they appeared to be more of a mild climate tactical glove. I think you have some, so how are they in colder weather for you? I'll look into them for sure though. Thanks.


I'll find out tomorrow.
I have used them in 30-40 degree temps, and they worked well for me.
I don't know if a real tactical glove is available for cold weather use.


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2012)

SOWT said:


> I don't know if a real tactical glove is available for cold weather use.


 
Bingo.

I'd look into whatever the MFF guys are using for their winter jumps. Enough insulation to keep your hands warm and you lose dexterity. As a civilian I jumped with neoprene bow hunting gloves that were notched for my index finger and thumb. I'd uncover on jump run and deal with it, at least I had some tactile sensation at deployment.

One other thing I did, and people thought I was mad, is that I wore gloves year-round when jumping so when the winter rolled around I was already used to them (Neumann's tackified receiver gloves).


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2012)

If it helps any:

http://kyledefoor.tumblr.com/post/34739173583/shooting-and-working-in-severe-weather



> Outdoor Research Storm Cell gloves- completely waterproof and warm. Super tacky palm. Only drawback is that shooting pistol is almost impossible due to bulk. Rifle is no problem though.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 27, 2012)

Ideally when it gets really fucking cold, drop your trigger guard on your rifle and wear mitts (tied off on your person) with lighter gloves inside.  You can still fire and drop the mitts if you need to do anything that dexterity is required.  As for a pistol, good fucking luck. ;)


----------

